# 722K Intermittently Not Respond To Remote Channel Change Request



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

2 ipossibly related issues.

About every 6-9 days, when I turn 722K on in the morning, it displays a different channel than the one that was being viewed when I turned it off the night before. 

It is always the same two channels: 640 (TV Japan) when 722K is turned off with the remote, and 345 (Encrore Drama) when 722 is turned on with the remove the following morning.

The second issue: When this happens, I enter 640 from the remote to change the channel, the 3 numbers appear on the TV screen, but 722K does not switch to 640. Do this several times, but no channel change. Then enter another channel - 6308 for example (local NBC station) - and 722K switches to that channel. Then enter 640 and 722K switches to 640.

Has been happening for about two months. Current software level is L750, but I do not know how many times its changed over the past two months.

"Grasping at straws", I changed the remote's batteries - they were about a year old - but that made no difference. The first one is easy to live with, but the second is a bit of a pain. 

Will appreciate any thoughts as to the cause of each issue.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

TV Japan is a subscription channel that has some free programs on it. That might be why the receiver ignores you when you change to that channel.

Could it be that one of your neighbors also has dish and his/her remote is programmed to the same channel? Try changing the remote channel and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you. Neighbors have Verison FIOS, no satellite.
Changed the remote channel anyway, but this morning, had the same result.

Don't know if this has anything to do with it, but this morning, I noticed that the "automatically switched to channel" (345) is the first channel in my favorites list. I removed it from the list, and will see if that makes any difference. Since its intermittent, may take a few days to get any results.

Any possibility of a garage door opener or someone's radio controlled toy or video game (Sony, Microsoft, et. al.) changing the channel?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

The answer is, TVJapan is not showing the free news program after the 722K restarts at night. It therefore will not go to that channel. You can recreate a very similar thing with the HD version of the RSN. If it is not available when the receiver turns back on, it will not go to that channel. It usually goes to channel 101. If ESPN is in blackout for my area for a pro-game, if that was the last channel watched, when I turn on the receiver it will often go to the "Congratulations you have a Dish 500" or "you have 61.5" screen.

If you do not have channel 101 in that guide, it may well go to the first channel in the list. Why? because for a given guide, you can enter any channel and it will go to it as long as the guide is not showing. But when the receiver comes back on, it's not entering the channel, it takes you to the next channel in the guide because the one you left it on is not available to be watched. Especially if you do not have anything between channel 640 and channel 345 in the guide that is what is happening. It will however go to a channel not in the present guide after turning back on, if that channel is available to be watched.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you for the detailed explanation. I had no idea that the DVR's software worked like that.


----------

